# Why are asian arowanas so much more valuable than jardini?



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Do jardini not come in any other color morphs? I was examining the two species, and it seems that jardini have roughly the same body shape as asian arowanas. Since asian arowanas are banned, I wonder why people go through so much trouble to get them. 2+ grand plus microchips, customs, all the risk vs. 20 bucks for a juvenile jardini, I hope there is a reason other than rarity.


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

Im pretty sure the only reason is the different color morphs....so yes its due to rarity.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Rarity and Juv Jardinis run around $68 here.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

People also want what they can't have and buying something that is illegal is always more expensive. This could be another factor.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> Rarity and Juv Jardinis run around $68 here.


DAMN! 68 bucks? Ouch.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

the Asian arowana is near extinct so they are very expensive that is why its illegal in the US and other places. I read this in a previous link/forum i was on for arowanas because i wanted to get my hands on a super red or gold. Thats why when you purchase them they come with a certificate of proof. i've seen a 7in super red in NYC for 1600$ in an underground store.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

phanizzle said:


> the Asian arowana is near extinct so they are very expensive that is why its illegal in the US and other places. I read this in a previous link/forum i was on for arowanas because i wanted to get my hands on a super red or gold. Thats why when you purchase them they come with a certificate of proof. i've seen a 7in super red in NYC for 1600$ in an underground store.


Chips make no difference they are still illegal.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

yes they are but if you really wanted one you can purchase it is all im saying. Some people think its impossible to get but somehow people still smuggle them in.http://youtube.com/watch?v=AYhPu7b8Wyo&feature=related


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

If I could afford one, I would want a super red for a planted tank, that would be sweet!!


----------



## god of jibbrock (Nov 19, 2007)

their r chips in the arows so they can identifed by the fish farm.arows have better colours and r not agrresive like jaradini's


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

there's this super red arowana farm in borneo. the farm is guarded by armed military personels.


----------

